

(Awesome programming font!) Gohu Font converted to TTF - rnetocombr
http://www.rneto.com.br/
(http://font.gohu.org/)<p>Gohu Font converted to TTF
======
gus_massa
I'd like to see more text written in that font in the example (before
downloading). Does it have a slashed 0? Monospaced? Some ALL_CAPS text? How is
the * verticaly aligned?

I googled some images from the original font:
[http://www.google.com/search?tbm=isch&q=Gohufont](http://www.google.com/search?tbm=isch&q=Gohufont)

